# couple pieces from the shop last week



## DaveHawk (Mar 13, 2016)

Refinished; Carpathian Elm table,
Highboy curly maple,
Butlers chest with new leather

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2016)

These pieces have so much character. Love the refinishing on them. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice refinishing job! That highboy is a beauty!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow! nice stuff...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 14, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Refinished; Carpathian Elm table,
> Highboy curly maple,
> Butlers chest with new leather
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome work done on those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 15, 2016)

Finished up n old cuntry built pine table with an oil finish and buffed out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 15, 2016)

Dave, are you using comet powder to buff an oil finish? I would imagine that would make it a very soft sheen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes it give a nice low sheen, then I wax buff it to a low gloss. Probability one of the nicest finishes we offer and customers ask for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

